# Diesel's Before and After Conditioning!



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

*Before*

Weight: 62lbs
Date: 4-4-11



















*After*

Weight: 58lbs
Date: 5-22-11


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

What a poser! He looks great, Dirty D. Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

yes he is a poser, he will do anything for a treat lol


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, he looks awesome!!

Keep up the good work


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

he will be in a show in the fall so we are going to continue to condition... he may end up looking even better yet


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What a ham! I love his face...so sweet. He looks great too! Great job


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

those pics are also poor lighting so they dont show the full affect... here are some nice lighted pics that show him off good..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great job. Dang I need a bike ASAP lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great job! It is amazing what a little work will do.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Great job! It is amazing what a little work will do.


Agreed also if only I had a dollar for every time I heard, "your dog is too skinny"


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the site dirty D! your dog is allways in good condition if you ask me, good to see you over here, i know your dog from GD and remember the bandana in a lot of your pics!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

all I can do is ... :clap: .. well done HB.. keep it up


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

junkyard said:


> Welcome to the site dirty D! your dog is allways in good condition if you ask me, good to see you over here, i know your dog from GD and remember the bandana in a lot of your pics!


hey thanks good to see a familiar face, yup I remember you from GD too.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> all I can do is ... :clap: .. well done HB.. keep it up


yeah lots of people been getting a kick outta my name badge for work lol. Its all good if one of you wants to look me up come to my house and kill me then thats less bills I gotta pay :roll:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

jeeeze! great turn around!
looking good!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you nizmo


----------

